# Question about kernel config file for 9 stable



## archan127 (Mar 27, 2013)

Hello all,

I'm not exactly sure where to put this quick question concerning the 9-STABLE kernel configuration file. It's just a general reference question. I noticed while I was preparing to switch from 9-RELEASE to 9-STABLE the STABLE kernel configuration file has the entire section concerning Firewire hardware devices missing from it:


```
# FireWire support
device		firewire	# FireWire bus code
# sbp(4) works for some systems but causes boot failure on others
#device		sbp		# SCSI over FireWire (Requires scbus and da)
device		fwe		# Ethernet over FireWire (non-standard!)
device		fwip		# IP over FireWire (RFC 2734,3146)
device		dcons		# Dumb console driver
device		dcons_crom	# Configuration ROM for dcons
```
I didn't see anything in the UPDATING file and was wondering for general reference if it*'*s ok to skip the section or if I should add it from the RELEASE kernel configuration file and then compile the kernel.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## archan127 (Mar 27, 2013)

*S*orry, I didn't include the revision number: 248782.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 27, 2013)

archan127 said:
			
		

> I didn't see anything in the UPDATING file and was wondering for general reference if its ok to skip the section or if I should add it from the release kernel config file and then compile the kernel.


You only 'need' it if you have an actual firewire port. If you don't have one you don't need those options.


----------



## archan127 (Mar 27, 2013)

*thanks for the quick reply*

Thank you. I figured it would do no harm since I don't use firewire anyway.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 27, 2013)

You don't actually 'need' them in the config anyway. If you do happen to have firewire the kernel will dynamically load the module when it's needed.


----------



## kpa (Mar 27, 2013)

This is what I have for firewire devices:


```
nodevice    firewire
nodevice    sbp
nodevice    fwe
nodevice    fwip
nodevice    dcons
nodevice    dcons_crom
```

All of them will be built as modules though.


----------

